# Hilti battery charger, what do the lights mean?



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The green light has identified you as a likely candidate for the test, and the flashing red light is transmitting the subliminal instructions to your brain. 

Someone else may have a different opinion on what those lights mean, but think very carefully before you believe them.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Typically a flashing red lights means charging, the green may just be a power on to the charger light.


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

Breakfasteatre said:


> Received a hilti cordless saw and when i slide a battery on, i get the top green light solid, and the second light flashing red.
> 
> Anyone with a manual for the 7-24v nicad charger tell me what this is telling me?
> 
> As well, if anyone can point me in the direction of an online manual, i would be greatly appreciative


Charger manual PDF

I think this is what you are looking for.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

*-NOTE​*​​​​​​​​​All
3 indicator lamps light briefly while the self-test is
being carried out. Subsequently, only the green lamp
should light.
The green lamp blinks if the self-test was unsuccessful.
Should the green lamp continue to blink after the supply
cord has been unplugged and then reconnected to
the mains supply, the charger should be returned to a​
Hilti service center for repair.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Previous post applies ONLY to the initial power-on self-test. For charging operation:



> 7.2 Indicators
> Green lamp lights constantly: The charger is connected
> to the mains supply
> and is ready for use.
> ...


So for the OP: sounds like the battery you had inserted was already fully charged.

And you may need an adapter for your batteries depending on type: 



> Please use the Hilti CA 7/36 adaptor when charging
> BP 40, BP 72, RB 10 and BP 12, batteries (not supplied
> with the charger). Ensure that the shape of the battery
> terminal section and the adaptor correspond.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

mxslick said:


> Previous post applies ONLY to the initial power-on self-test. For charging operation:
> 
> So for the OP: sounds like the battery you had inserted was already fully charged.
> 
> And you may need an adapter for your batteries depending on type:


 
Thanks slick, I don't know how I missed that:thumbsup:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

You're welcome sir. :laughing:

Whoo hoo, post #200!!


----------

